# Marriage



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

After Dani s thread on finalising her divorce, lets have a. How long have members on the forum be married or lived together. My wife and I have now clocked up 32 years


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

7 although been together for 21


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> After Dani s thread on finalising her divorce, lets have a. How long have members on the forum be married or lived together. My wife and I have now clocked up 32 years


Happily been married for 0 years.
However, after a discussion friday, i feel one coming on. :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Together 17, married 5 (this year)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Married 4 months


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Together 20, married 12.

I think it was the school uniform that did it!! :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Together 15 years, married for 7 in April


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Together 12, Married 10


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Married for 31 years, together for 33 years. And it just gets better and better. :wink: :wink:

Graham


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The two longest so far Graham :wink:

Paul


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Together 15 yrs , Married 13 yrs in July

She's a gem 

Mark


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> The two longest so far Graham :wink:
> 
> Paul


Aye, couple of old gits aren't we :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Married 2 years, together for 5 i think.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Together 275 years, married 200. :roll:

(nah, not really - there are just times when it feels that way, right?! Together 18 years, married 14)

and yes, she WILL kill me if she reads this!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

25 years in April...I deserve a medal :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 25 years in April...I deserve a medal :wink:
> 
> Dave


A Silver one :roll: 
11 years for us.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Together nearly 6 years, married for 1 year 7 months.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 25 years in April...I deserve a medal :wink:
> 
> Dave


I feel a party coming on [smiley=cheers.gif]

It wasn't the 1st April was it ?


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Together for 10 years, happily married for 4


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Married 14 years, together 17 and known each other 21 years and as happy today as on the first day.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Together 23 years, married 20 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

When we got together at college, there were bets on how long we'd last - the longest bid was 7 months :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Together for 13 months..........married for -8 months (and counting)  ~ and all because of this forum  

Hev x


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Not married. Been together for 14 months. Lived together 4 months.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Been together 3.5 years, and I proposed last Thursday (Valentines day) in a posh hotel! 8)

Looking at wedding August next year.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Been together 19 years married for 15 years


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

33yrs this coming august. Must be another old git. Shall we start the old gits club.?? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GRANNY said:


> 33yrs this coming august. Must be another old git. Shall we start the old gits club.?? :lol:


Hasn't Terry Wogan already done that :wink: :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Together for 10 years, married for 9 months. Well there's no point in rushing into these things :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Together for just over 10 years, married for 7 and a half.

Proposed after three months as I knew she was the right one for me.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Together 9 yrs then married for 8.5mths


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Known each other for 28 years (she was 12, me 18 - I didnt give her a second glance honest gov  )

Together nearly 20years

Married nearly 17 years [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Practice Run

Together 10ish years, though the last 2 of those were the divorce process.
Married, 5ish years (ditto).

Only ish numbers for that one, as my brain has automatically deleted most memories to protect me from further pain and suffering 

The I-got-it-right-this-time Run

Together 10 years (though could be longer depending on what you're measuring).
Married for almost 8.

And still happy.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Together for 24yrs and married for 12, wanted to make sure I made the right choice, and yes I did.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

15 years seems like yesterday if it was tommorow i would cancel it lol :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm going to spoil it now, twice married, three times single, can't manage more than 7 years. :roll: 
Hoggy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Been married 2 months. Met her nearly 3 years ago by chance. Never looked back.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Been married 2 months. Met her nearly 3 years ago by chance. Never looked back.


Doesn't everyone meet by chance? :lol:

We've been living together for... erm... about 6 months. We've been together almost 6 years I guess.

Are we the longest serving 'forum couple'? 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

We are celebrating our 25th Wedding Anniversary next month, together for 27 1/2 years - gulp


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Norm I think you qualify for the Old gits club :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Been married 2 months. Met her nearly 3 years ago by chance. Never looked back.
> ...


..so you have really only been _together_ 6 months.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Forteen years but this is the second Mrs Fishy, 100 times better that the last one  but keep forgetting to tell her though 

And She bought the TT :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Norm I think you qualify for the Old gits club :lol:


Excellent - I'm a member of a very special, elite club 8)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Norm I think you qualify for the Old gits club :lol:
> ...


Yes there are only four of us on here :roll:

Paul


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I've been with my partner 13 years, 8 of which I have been married....where does the time go...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


We have lived together for 42.87% of the time for the last 6 years so that equates to 2.5 years plus 6 months = 3 years plus numerous holidays.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Bloodly hell Lisa that took some working out :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Together 22 years
Married 15 years in April


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

With my partner for 17 years - married zero.... she ain't got me yet!

Scary for her is she has spent half her life with me. :roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Been married 2 months. Met her nearly 3 years ago by chance. Never looked back.
> ...


oooh I reckon it's close... it all depends on what point you start measuring from... ahem :roll:

We've been living together 4 years this week  and it still feels like new 

L


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


...and _that_ is the important thing. Long may it continue.

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Longevity in relationships is not everything. I know people who have been together for decades, and yet lead relatively seperate parallel lives and are not as close to one another as others who have been together one fraction of the time.


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

saint said:


> With my partner for 17 years - married zero.... she ain't got me yet!
> 
> Scary for her is she has spent half her life with me. :roll:


  , I am not going to complain ever again! Been together 6 years, engaged 5 1/2, it was either buy the TT, or pay for a wedding?? Did not take me long to make my mind up  :roll: . We don't need marriage to show we love each other, just a TT  .


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Divorced 2 years ago [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Currently residing in this :lol: Her name is Laura


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Married for too long, left the wife 5 years ago. Divorce due to finalise anytime now :roll:

Now living with new partner for the last four years. Sadly as much as I love her, she does not posses an a$$ like Laura


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Divorced 2 years ago [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Currently residing in this :lol: Her name is Laura


Lucky Man fancy bringing Laura to the match on thursday evening Digi :wink:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Divorced 2 years ago [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Currently residing in this :lol: Her name is Laura


Heeeellllllloooooo Laura http://www.shenet.se/forum/images/smilies/cool4.gif :wink:

Congrats Andy!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Divorced 2 years ago [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Currently residing in this :lol: Her name is Laura


Would Laura like to come out on the boat this season digi? :wink:

...and does she know her arse is on t'internet?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

1 year tomorrow to the day!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> 1 year tomorrow to the day!


(Early) Happy Anniversary mate


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

"Marriage" :roll:

Hmmmmm I have heard of this mod before but I was never certain whether it will work with my set up. I have heard that it is very expensive, time consuming and has the potential to blow off all your existing hoses and pipes but on the other hand I have heard that it might make my set up run smoother and more stable in high speeds. 
I m only 40, so I think i have lots of time to think about this kind of mod. 
:roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> "Marriage" :roll:
> 
> Hmmmmm I have heard of this mod before but I was never certain whether it will work with my set up. I have heard that it is very expensive, time consuming and has the potential to blow off all your existing hoses and pipes but on the other hand I have heard that it might make my set up run smoother and more stable in high speeds.
> I m only 40, so I think i have lots of time to think about this kind of mod.
> :roll: :roll: :wink:


Don't worry, I'll have a chat with Donna next time I see her..... :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhhhh Penny


----------

